# spare tyres help?



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi all I am trying to find a 235-80-R22.5 tyre for a friend of mine, for his Winnebago to serve as a spare on a one way trip to Portugal where it will be parked up any suggestions please.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

weldted said:


> Hi all I am trying to find a 235-80-R22.5 tyre for a friend of mine, for his Winnebago to serve as a spare on a one way trip to Portugal where it will be parked up any suggestions please.


Any decent commercial tyre depot will have this size in stock, or be able to get it within 2 days. Try ATS, they're a national company and can generally supply very quickly.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

very difficult size to get hold of as it is an american only size, try Brian Evans at Pand B tyres in oswestry, 01691 655859 
Dunc.


----------

